# Fancy names for white boa morphs



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I have this right, please can someone check it and answer my questions?

Snow = Albino Anery, is this both Type 1 & 2 Anery, and both T+ and T- Albino?
Moonglow = (Kahl) Albino Anery Hypo, again is this both Type 1 & 2 Anery?
Snowglow = (Sharp) Albino Anery Hypo, is this both Type 1 & 2 Anery?

So, what would a T+ Albino Type 2 Anery be called? Snow?
What would a T+ Albino Type 2 Anery Hypo be called? Moonglow or Snowglow or something else?
Would a T+ Albino Hypo be called the same thing as a T- Albino Hypo? Both Sunglow?

Are there any combinations of the above that I have missed?

Thanks, Florence.


----------



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

albino is t negative therefore i don't know what it would be called if it was a t positive to an anery and what you would get but it would look awesome!!! i think that is right if not sorry


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

patrickhennessey15 said:


> albino is t negative therefore i don't know what it would be called if it was a t positive to an anery and what you would get but it would look awesome!!! i think that is right if not sorry


Thanks for your reply  there's two types of albino- t+ and t-. T- is the normal kind of albino, and t+ is also called caramel.
I wonder if a T+ Snow would be white? Maybe it would be beige colour. It'd be interesting to see if anyone has produced any.


----------



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

if you have the money give it a go they would be awesome mate


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

patrickhennessey15 said:


> if you have the money give it a go they would be awesome mate


Mhmm, I have a few Nics that I plan to breed. They're young at the moment though, might be a while : victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

LarkaDawg said:


> there's two types of albino- t+ and t-. T- is the normal kind of albino, and t+ is also called caramel.


T+ and T- are buzzwords. They are meaningless designations, as far as boa constrictors are concerned. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/832401-boa-albino-some-advice-please.html



> So, what would a T+ Albino Type 2 Anery be called? Snow?
> What would a T+ Albino Type 2 Anery Hypo be called? Moonglow or Snowglow or something else?
> Would a T+ Albino Hypo be called the same thing as a T- Albino Hypo? Both Sunglow?


I'd call a T+ Albino Type 2 Anery a (name of T+ albino) type 2 anerythristic.

A sunglow is a hypo Kahl albino.
A Sharp sunglow is a hypo Sharp albino
A T+ Albino Hypo either should not be called a sunglow or should have an adjective applied before sunglow. If it is just called a sunglow, then a buyer might get a T+ albino hypo when he wants a Kahl albino hypo. Or buy a Kahl albino hypo when he wants a T+ albino hypo.


----------



## Fumanchu858 (Jun 27, 2013)

patrickhennessey15 said:


> albino is t negative therefore i don't know what it would be called if it was a t positive to an anery and what you would get but it would look awesome!!! i think that is right if not sorry


Hi new to the group , but just letting u guys know that on June 19 this year I had a litter of 17 from breeding a T positive nic sunglow female bred by a male T positive nic .. Both are possible het for blood and now het for Type 2 anery also .. Well anyways there were no visual blood on the litter but got a surprise 8 visual T positive nic Snows , moonglows 














































Last pic is one of the Tpositive moonglow in deep shed ..These litter are born here in California USA.... I believe this our the first visual in the world so I'm naming the moonglows as "Solar Ice Boa"


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

These are awesome little boas Fumanchu858.


----------



## Jonambu (Feb 19, 2014)

Any update in how these developed in colour?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Fumanchu858 said:


> Hi new to the group , but just letting u guys know that on June 19 this year I had a litter of 17 from breeding a T positive nic sunglow female bred by a male T positive nic .. Both are possible het for blood and now het for Type 2 anery also .. Well anyways there were no visual blood on the litter but got a surprise 8 visual T positive nic Snows , moonglows
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Why Solar ? 

Kinda suggests Sun / heat / Warmth ...
Surely you'd be better going down the Artic - Antartic route ??


----------

